# New guy, Cen-Tex



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everybody, I'm Ethan. I live down here in Kosse, Texas. Im familiar with forums and boards just new to this particular one. Figured I let y'all know i'm here lookin around. No I don't have a wheeler yet but I'm gettin one soon enough, that was my entire intention of joining up so I can see around and look at some problems/advantages to the efi and what not. I've rode Suzuki/yamaha mostly. I had a 400ex that I made into a little mud bug. I'll try to find a pic and post it up. That was what sol me on Honda. I tried to kill it and I couldn't. 

Anyways, thanks for all the info already available and I look for to learning/helping the best I can.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome. My wife works at the coal mine in kosse.



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome! I was thinking you might be the other CatDaddy but, I guess not. None-the-less welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum'





How did I make my ride as mean as my wife?.... I sold it and got a brute! 

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while drinking bourbon on the train ride home


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Good to see another Texas boy.. I'm in SETX


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, that's where I work. I'm an operator on crew 1. She in the front office? 




I'm originally from up around Paris tx I moved down here for work!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

She's the geologist for that mine


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Dark curly hair? Lol I can't remember her name. I think I know who your talkin about.


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Ha ha I had to steal it off of myspace but here's the "screamin' demon" I gut the muffler all the way to the mount then welded that 5" dump on it. It was beyond loud lmao. Funnest thing I ever owned. Still have the scar from the hole it put through my lip lmao.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

We live in Arlington, dark blond, blue eyes. Last name Parker.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Ha ha alright, I'm sure I've seen here before. Small world


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 



Polaris425 said:


> Welcome! I was thinking you might be the other CatDaddy but, I guess not. None-the-less welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it!


Probably good that he's not Jeff....... :12:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably good that he's not Jeff....... :12:


lol... probably so..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. SouthEast Tx here as well.


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

What are some rides around here? Besides Jacksonville and muddygras of course. This new "muddin" scene seems to be alot bigger than I realized.


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome I'm in Donie not to far from you.


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Brute and RZR said:


> Welcome I'm in Donie not to far from you.


Awesome I know exactly where that is we used to put in over at park 2


----------

